# Has anyone heard of GlowCore?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Are these two tanks connected to the plumbing in the house?


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

:scooter: :wheelchair: :boat: :tank: 


oops


----------



## bwoo (Dec 7, 2006)

yes, the tanks are connected to the hydronic heat and domestic hot water


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

Since you have a low mass hot water furnace, I bet they are just storage tanks for the domestic hot water. If there is any "electric" hooked to them, I'm betting it's for a recycle circulator or a thermostat. We're just guessing without pictures. Post some, por favor.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Since you have a low mass hot water furnace, I bet they are just storage tanks for the domestic hot water. If there is any "electric" hooked to them, I'm betting it's for a recycle circulator or a thermostat. We're just guessing without pictures. Post some, por favor.


Thats exactly what they are. When ever you have a hotwater boiler which makes heat and water for domestic use there will be a storage tank located next to boiler which looks like a water heater. I can't figure out why there is two. There is usually only one. Unless they figured you would need two for your domestic consumption. Big up on the east coast like in the Boston Area.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

bwoo said:


> He had also installed 3 whirlpool baths.
> 
> 
> ben


Sounds like they are storage tanks for the domestic hot water.

With 3 whirlpools taht may expalin why two are there instead of only one.

If they ae natural gas then there should be a vent to a chimney or outside.

The wire may tell the boiler when to heat the water up in the heat exchanger for each tank. Acts like a thermostat in a room to tell when the heat to come on in that room.

Is the wire of a smaller nature that goes to the tank?


----------



## bwoo (Dec 7, 2006)

pictures posted


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

bwoo said:


> pictures posted


Um.... where?


----------



## bwoo (Dec 7, 2006)

hmm.. it _said_ it was attached.. take 2...


----------



## bwoo (Dec 7, 2006)

did these pictures help?


----------



## trollmastergeneral (Dec 19, 2006)

*bwoo*

glow core went out of buisness several years ago.they had several problems with there burners.i have not worked on a glow core in at least 5 years.


----------



## greerjb (Apr 29, 2008)

*need help with Glo Core*

I too have a crappy glo core system. It worked fine all winter and as spring warmed up in Michigan, hot water seemed to work fine. Now that we're getting a hard freeze tonight, the system is cold. Does anyone have any ideas for restarting the system? The pilot appears to be electric and we haven't had any power outages. Would flipping the system on and off do anything?


----------



## BadgerBoiler (Jan 24, 2009)

*GlowCore warning*

I know everything about GlowCore boilers.

These are indirect fired water heaters. The best way to make hot water available.

They were made for GlowCore by Heat Transfer Products, of stainless steel with a finned cupernickel heat exchanger. If you have soft water the insides probably look new though the jackets leave something to be desired.

The insulation is quite good.

A professional should be servicing your boiler on an annual basis and assessing the performance of these tanks and the boiler that drives them. 

They are "powered" by the boiler and are not electric.

High efficiency condensing boilers are not a DIY project; this is especially true of the GlowCore boiler. Those who still have them in service should make a friend in the industry and plan on a replacement using the new and wonderful ModCon boilers, available everywhere.

Failure to read, understand and follow this simple advice could lead to serious personal injury or death.

Seriously.


----------



## NickyM (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi, I was hoping I could pick your brain for some help with the Glowcore Airhandlers I have in my home. After a recent Veissman Boiler installation, I wanted to upgrade the thermostats in my home to what I guess are called "Power Robbing" digital types (Wayne-Dalton WDTC-20 Z-wave enabled thermostat). These thermostats require 24v between RH and C. My HVAC guy says that the Glowcore cannot provide this and that there is no way to make it do so. He has tried several wirings, all which have led to some sort of malfunction or failure. (No fan control, no heat control, fan always on, etc). The latest attempt caused one zone not to heat at all and the unit (which is in an eve) froze and the expansion cracked the heating coil. That unit has been replaced. He blames the thermostat for malfunctioning. I blame him because he had not yet put antifreeze in the system and we've had below freezing temps for weeks since the boiler installation.(I'm probably going to end up splitting the cost of that new handler - after putting in a 10K+ boiler!!) Anyway, the new handler works fine with the Wayne-Dalton, and the HVAC guy says its because of the digital control board. The old Glowcores that have been rewired have 24v on RH AND RC, but Wayne Dalton says that won't work. MY guy can't figure out how to provide the 2v volts on RH only. Can I just buy some of these new digital control boards and install them on the old GlowCore units?? Any suggestions would be appreciated, and I thank you in advance.


----------



## mtm723 (Feb 17, 2009)

*glowcore*

does anyone know where i can buy a heat core unit for a glowcore unit 
part number wg62257. or who can make one? regards, mtm723


----------

